# John Newton on the practical implications of Calvinism in submission to the divine will



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 26, 2020)

... Undoubtedly the ground of this opposition lies in the pride of the human heart: but this evil principle is not confined to any party; and occasions frequently arise, when they who contend for the Divine sovereignty are little more practically influenced by it than their opponents. This humiliating doctrine concludes as strongly for submission to the will of God, under every circumstance of life, as it does for our acquiescing in his purpose to have mercy on whom he will have mercy. ...

What an inconsistence, that, while we think God is just and righteous in withholding from others the things which pertain to their everlasting peace, we should find it so hard to submit to his dispensations to ourselves in matters of unspeakably less importance! ...

For more, see John Newton on the practical implications of Calvinism in submission to the divine will.


----------

